Ask HN: Are there developers that work remotely that use a single language? - stephen82
======
gregjor
I work remotely and I only read and write English.

------
PaulHoule
By language you mean like PHP or Ruby or C++ or something like that?

~~~
stephen82
Yes, I meant programming language, but the title restricts us up to 80
characters.

Apologies for not being obvious in the first place.

